# Wildcamp a month challenge 2020



## Herman (Jan 1, 2020)

Welcome to the Wild Camp a Month 2020 challenge. This carries on directly from the Wild Camp a Month 2018/2019 Challenge.  I hope Suneye doesn't mid but I copy and pasted his guidelines from last year with a few modifications

Guidelines
Head out for a wild camp at least once per calendar month.
A camp out on the 31st of the month into the 1st of the next month, is just 1 night and it's only counted as the previous months wild camp.

A slight change in the rules this year to promote the increasing number of British aires,  If you do find and stop on one of these please promote it and hopefully they will expand, please give it a bit of a write up, how much and what facilities it provides, for example Southport has one which is £10 to stop but has a tap and elsan point, or Caerlaverock Castle is a donation with a tap, grey and black waste disposal. 

Pub car parks are allowed, Please state if you are charged for the use or is free to use with patronage.

Wild and remote areas are great but it you only have time for a quick one mid week between work days then these count just as much.

You shouldn't use the same spot as your "challenge" site in the same year, but if it get's you out don't stress about this one 12 times in the same spot is better than not getting out so shout about it.

Multiple nights out in the same month cannot be carried over to the next month or use to fill missed months.

How will this be policed? Your own enthusiasm and honesty should be enough.

Once you have wild camped simply post up one or two (but don't fill the thread) with a photo or two of your Motorhome or Campervan at it's Wild Camping spot with a short description (should you wish) and a number such as 1/1 for a wild camp done in January through to say 8/8 for 8 out of 8 in August.
If you miss one don't stress there is no shame to 7/8 if life gets in the way.

If you are out multi times in a month please post your latest stopover and show us your photo's but remember it still only counts as one per month.

Have fun and we look forward to sharing your experiences here.


----------



## brucews (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks Herman, now we are into January again we will need to get out and about to get rid of the excess weight we have put on over the Christmas period.  Happy New Year to all the wildcamping Team.


----------



## silverweed (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ll start then with an over night by the port in Yarmouth. Not the most exciting but needs must as we are here buying a car


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m at Stonehenge I will post a picture in the morning to dark tonight, this is my first wild amp of the year .


----------



## landoboguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Conwy River boat launch site car park, North Wales, 10pm New Years Eve , after visiting the Muleberry Pub on the harbour 10 min Walk away.
Tthough eventually moved up to the Orme across the water to sleep.

about 11:30


----------



## iqofafish (Jan 2, 2020)

1/1 Happy New Year

Back out in the Lakes over New Year but had to cut it short as the van's losing coolant. Hopefully back on the road again in time for Feb, but least Jan's ticked off.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 2, 2020)

I am still at Stonehenge but not going to count it for this as i am still here from using it in December. I will be other places in January so will post again


----------



## Jillygumbo (Jan 3, 2020)

1/1 The Highwayman, Sourton on the road between Okehampton and Tavistock. Lovely pub on the way home after spending the whole time in Devon and Cornwall. The Highwayman is very welcoming, very dog friendly. I love it here.


----------



## landoboguy (Jan 12, 2020)

FORT Perch Car Park New Brighton.
Plenty here last night esp since they put restrictions in place down the other end of the prom 7 vans and a couple of stealth too I think. As well as a few on the parade drive set back from the road.
1 large pilote van seemed to be newbies as they were showing another couple from another van how things worked. Then decided to dump the grey on the car park.!!!

Edit.. Sorry just realised how dark the image is


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 19, 2020)

1/1 PORT Erroll


----------



## Wheelie (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy New Year Wild Campers!!
Unfortunately due to work commitments and illness, we are struggling this month . The intention is to finish early next Friday (31st) and get away for a night or two. The location and photo will be posted here before 3rd Feb (if Herman can give us a couple of days grace before collating the "1 of 1's" ).


----------



## Herman (Jan 23, 2020)

Wheelie said:


> Happy New Year Wild Campers!!
> Unfortunately due to work commitments and illness, we are struggling this month . The intention is to finish early next Friday (31st) and get away for a night or two. The location and photo will be posted here before 3rd Feb (if Herman can give us a couple of days grace before collating the "1 of 1's" ).



Not a problem, I'm in exactly the same boat and planning on the 31st and the 1st of next weekend.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2020)

Tonight’s view a bit overcast.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 25, 2020)

Annie where are you


----------



## Asterix (Jan 25, 2020)

Stopped at Dun da Lamh for a couple of nights,amazing views from the hill fort and completely mind boggling how much rock the Picts dragged up there to build the fortifications,5000t apparently. The carpark is only a ten minute walk from the top.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 25, 2020)

Silver sprinter said:


> Annie where are you


Filey stayed in Bridlington last night.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 25, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Filey stayed in Bridlington last night.


Thanks annie


----------



## brucews (Jan 26, 2020)

The weather forecast was to be best in the NE, so off we went towards Peterhead and parked up at Cruden Bay 2 to walk down to Slain's Castle and gain *01/01* for 2020.  The weather was perfect, we had even filled our water tank as frost was not likely.  The parking area was tight and plenty of large potholes, but we slotted in Ok, there was room to park right next to the castle ruins, but there was evidence of bonfires and vandalism, so we didn't want to park there.










The next day saw us heading down towards Dundee to visit relatives, but we stopped off at Edzell to check out the rural car park, just past the Castle; plenty of Angus council signs indicating no camping iaw management rules, and the village had 2 large car parks with similar unfriendly signs indicating no overnight parking.  The roads however were very wide, and so we stopped overnight there as well!!


----------



## Herman (Jan 31, 2020)

Cutting it fine but we are here, last night of the month for 1/1, Conwy marina. A bit wild and we will see if the wind whinning through the masts keeps us awake. 

If I get desparate I can claim my 2/2 as we stayed a a 2nd night on saturday after a great day in and around Conwy, but we do plan to get away again in February.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 31, 2020)

01/01
Spent a lot of this month in Wiltshire on the Drove and Stonehenge camp site at Orcheston. For info you can use the facilities there (elsan, showers, laundry, water) for a donation. Washing machine and dryer you pay for through coin slot.

stopped at an unglamorous but welcome lay-by on the A43 before Brackley

Tuesday got me to Cromford for the night. It’s pay & display during the day but free overnight 20:00 to 09:00 at this time of year. Very quiet night and it meant I managed to miss the snow not heading towards Buxton til Wednesday


was foggy on Wednesday on top of the hill where I stayed so not worth taking pics. Moved down near to the house for Thursday night

Walked dogs along the monsal trail on Friday morning before joining with some friends for the weekend


----------



## Wheelie (Feb 1, 2020)

1 / 1 Caernarfon
A very wild and windy last night of January!


----------



## Herman (Feb 2, 2020)

Well done everyone that's January complete, If there are any late posters I will edit the list and add you also give us a shout if I miss anyone.

Silverweed  1/1
Campervanannie 1/1
Landoboguy 1/1
Iqofafish 1/1
Jillygumbo 1/1
Forresbroons 1/1
Asterix 1/1
Brucews 1/1
Herman 1/1
Nabsim 1/1
Wheelie 1/1
Floratheexplora 1/1
Johnclimber 1/1
Cass 1/1
Cie 1/1
Channa 1/1


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 2, 2020)

2/2 Derbyshire fab park up and a fire at night


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2020)

Many thanks to the more intrepid members amongst us.

I am really enjoying this thread as I did the last one.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Many thanks to the more intrepid members amongst us.
> 
> I am really enjoying this thread as I did the last one.


Fab to see your posting again


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Many thanks to the more intrepid members amongst us.
> 
> I am really enjoying this thread as I did the last one.


Welcome back


----------



## Jillygumbo (Feb 4, 2020)

2/2 


Hello to February. Just a quick one nighter to get awaaaaaaaay from home after a bad month. The George Inn, Lacock, allowed me to park in their car park. Not an official Motorhome Pub Stopover or Britstop and the entrance is a little tight so wouldn't be too good for the big monsters, but I was made very welcome and the pub is right in the village, so good for the olde worlde shops and Abbey.


----------



## brucews (Feb 9, 2020)

With storm Caira approaching, and Thursday/Friday supposed to be nice, we tripped away westwards for a change on 06/02/20, stopping at Nairn harbour to enjoy the view and lunch, and later a mini shopping experience for Pat at Inverness.





Our target was CR Reelig Glen and the Tall Trees Walk; the small car park was busy when we arrived but we parked up and went for a walk, and it was empty when we got back. I guess in warmer weather it would have been fantastic, but it was still quite pretty with the moss and with amazing trees; overnight was quite a cold experience near the trickling river, and the nearby fields were frosty in the morning, but it was good to get an early bag for *02/02 *with the prospect of the storm approaching that would probably hinder a trip out next week.  









After a late breakfast at Beauly, we headed to one of our favourite stops at North Kessock (see POI post for the changes) and basked in the sun and marvelled at the snow tipped views in the West.





The wind was getting up, so a slow drive home was necessary but it was a pleasant short trip out before we had to batten down the hatches at home.


----------



## Floratheexplora (Feb 14, 2020)

1/1 sorry for the late post, kept forgetting to get the pic on the computer!
January wild camp was an impromptu night out in Brighton on Madeira Drive. Free overnight parking. Don't you love a parking meter app (pay by phone) to have a lay in. Hoping the weather settles down so we can actually get out in February!


----------



## Herman (Feb 15, 2020)

No problem, you've been added.


----------



## JohnClimber (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey Herman,
Thanks for keeping my idea going. I hope you all are enjoying it and congrats those who've done it from day 1 over 2 years ago.

I was out a lot in my van last year but didn't do February, so bailed then.

I've not been on the forum for a while only just re signing up again today.

I was out 4 nights last month, 3 with work, but still a wild camp in a pub's car park in the countryside somewhere near Rugby where I ate each night and once in mid Wales before a cycling event






I've not been out yet this month but I'm away on a white water pack rafting course on the 28th and 29th of February, so all good for this month too


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 15, 2020)

JohnClimber said:


> Hey Herman,
> Thanks for keeping my idea going. I hope you all are enjoying it and congrats those who've done it from day 1 over 2 years ago.
> 
> I was out a lot in my van last year but didn't do February, so bailed then.
> ...


Welcome back


----------



## Cass (Feb 16, 2020)

January Aberystwyth free November to March 6 Bays


----------



## Cass (Feb 16, 2020)

February New Brighton


----------



## Herman (Feb 16, 2020)

Welcome back John, As this was your idea you quite welcome to take over tallying up at the end of the month, or I can continue doing it. I will edit January's tally to include you and Cass.


----------



## Cie (Feb 16, 2020)

Sorry, late joining this thread.  Spent January mostly wild camping in Dumfries & Galloway / Ayrshire. Such a beautiful area and hope return again.  One of my favourites spots from then was at Loch Doon. Great place to go for a morning run and feel like I was the only human on Earth! 1/1

Then headed back down south to see family so early February in the fens of Cambridgeshire (flatter running ground!) 2/2


----------



## JohnClimber (Feb 17, 2020)

Herman said:


> Welcome back John, As this was your idea you quite welcome to take over tallying up at the end of the month, or I can continue doing it. I will edit January's tally to include you and Cass.



Thanks for the welcome.

But please carry on Herman your excellent work it's most appreciated.

Work is busy and being stuck in front of a computer all day means I don't really fancy going on mine at home as regularly as I used to.

I'm also not sure I'll be able to complete this year what with a few things in the pipeline.

Thanks again


----------



## Herman (Feb 18, 2020)

Cie said:


> Sorry, late joining this thread.  Spent January mostly wild camping in Dumfries & Galloway / Ayrshire. Such a beautiful area and hope return again.  One of my favourites spots from then was at Loch Doon. Great place to go for a morning run and feel like I was the only human on Earth! 1/1
> 
> Then headed back down south to see family so early February in the fens of Cambridgeshire (flatter running ground!) 2/2



No need to apologise, just post when it's convenient. You've been added.


----------



## runnach (Feb 19, 2020)

I spent the whole January and feb so far in my caravan, including a pub car park with disposal facilities and water does that count ?


----------



## Herman (Feb 19, 2020)

Caravan? but yes pub car parks count even when they offer facilities.


----------



## Herman (Feb 23, 2020)

2/2 Ingleton. The good people of Ingleton community have provided dedicated motorhome bays and allow overnight stopping with toilet facilities for the whoosh bangers. There is a fee for overnight use but communities like this need applauding for their forward thinking, even though the machine would not take £5 off my card after several attempts at different times of the day. Just kept repeating TRANSACTION CANCELLED or DENIGHED.


----------



## Wheelie (Feb 26, 2020)

2 / 2

This was Friday night 21/2 near Oswestry.


----------



## Drover (Feb 27, 2020)

Doubt if it's fair for us to add posts as we have been in ours since end of last October. 
But love reading the posts. 
Herman ,by woosh bangers I gues that's the same as a wizz-bang...


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 27, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> Doubt if it's fair for us to add posts as we have been in ours since end of last October.
> But love reading the posts.
> Herman ,by woosh bangers I gues that's the same as a wizz-bang...


Don’t get me started on Whizz bang doors I must be the only motorhomer that loves and misses that sound since I upgraded to the dark side.


----------



## Herman (Feb 27, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> Doubt if it's fair for us to add posts as we have been in ours since end of last October.
> But love reading the posts.
> Herman ,by woosh bangers I gues that's the same as a wizz-bang...


It is probably the same or I've misheard the term, the noise made by the slide door on panel vans, as they are usually private conversions or small VW's they are not fitted with toilets so the WC's at Ingleton will be handy.

Why not join in and post the places you stop, if your living in your van since October you must have stopped at some amazing place, please share.


----------



## Drover (Feb 29, 2020)

Herman said:


> Why not join in and post the places you stop, if your living in your van since October you must have stopped at some amazing place, please share.


No photos of outside but I must remember to shut the loo door


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 29, 2020)

Floratheexplora said:


> 1/1 sorry for the late post, kept forgetting to get the pic on the computer!
> January wild camp was an impromptu night out in Brighton on Madeira Drive. Free overnight parking. Don't you love a parking meter app (pay by phone) to have a lay in. Hoping the weather settles down so we can actually get out in February!
> View attachment 76552


Surprised  you didn't get a ticket? Can you legally stay over night?


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 29, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> Doubt if it's fair for us to add posts as we have been in ours since end of last October.
> But love reading the posts.
> Herman ,by woosh bangers I gues that's the same as a wizz-bang...


Why not, it’s for wild camping lol. I have been in mine since last April but still post


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 29, 2020)

2/2 
I waited as I was supposed to have gone to a van life meet last night but they cancelled due to bad weather 
Started the month with a few friends in Goyt Valley for a few days, think that was my last entry for January.
After Goyt Valley it was back over to Cromford Meadows for a night then headed back over towards Buxton. Need to stay handy to the house for a while as I want to get a load of trike stuff on eBay but weather isn’t helping lol

Ruin of Errwood Hall in Goyt Valley


Charlie at Cromford Mill


yesterdays view from the van, all the white gone again now


----------



## JohnClimber (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm out (already)
3 stormy weekends in a row in the shortest month, the odds were against me.
I was due to go out last night and tonight for a white rafter rafting 2 day session in North Wales, but what with Storm Jorge's high winds and heavy rains, plus the record rainfall making the river levels going up and down by the hour it was sensibly (but disappointingly) cancelled and postponed. 

I'm not to sort of person go out just to tick a box if I'm not going to enjoy it.


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 2, 2020)

2/2 Badachro

Village car park,no facilities, good views and just a two minute walk to the pub with friendly locals and great food. Well worth a stopover if your ever in the area.


----------



## iqofafish (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm out too. Not had chance due to a mixture of storms, work and life getting in the way. I also now live in the van 3 nights a week as I'm working from home but as I park up on my mates drive and use his home facilities that's cheating so I sharn't be counting those nights.
Plan on getting out in March and aiming for at least 9 out of 12 this year.


----------



## brucews (Mar 3, 2020)

Forresbroons said:


> 2/2 Badachro
> 
> Village car park,no facilities, good views and just a two minute walk to the pub with friendly locals and great food. Well worth a stopover if your ever in the area.


Weather looks good for this time of the year on West Coast, have they removed the signs for no overnight parking or caravans?


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Mar 3, 2020)

We stayed in one of our spots at the weekend sat in to Sunday i don't let any one know where i camp or off sit park now far to-many just rune my spots 
bill


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 3, 2020)

brucews said:


> Weather looks good for this time of the year on West Coast, have they removed the signs for no overnight parking or caravans?


Yes, no sign there currently


----------



## Floratheexplora (Mar 4, 2020)

2/2 - finally managed to get away 21/22 Feb although still a bit windy. Spent the 2nd night in Herne Bay, Free between 8pm and 9am? 
If your a cat fan there is a Cosy Cat Cafe in town although unfortunately is wasn't open in the evening and we had left before it opened on Sunday, Pubs nearby,


----------



## JohnClimber (Mar 4, 2020)

Wildbill said:


> We stayed in one of our spots at the weekend sat in to Sunday i don't let any one know where i camp or off sit park now far to-many just rune my spots
> bill


Always best to keep your favourite spots secret.
Too may rude people on social media saying "Where's that" without even a please or thank you.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 4, 2020)

I have no idea what I just posted but I deleted it anyway.


----------



## byron (Mar 5, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I’m at Stonehenge I will post a picture in the morning to dark tonight, this is my first wild amp of the year . View attachment 75445


is the drove still free camping and open?.thanks.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 5, 2020)

byron said:


> is the drove still free camping and open?.thanks.


Yes it is though they do close it on the solstices.


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 7, 2020)

3/3
Balintore harbour.

Stayed here for one day/night, great walks to both the north and south of the harbour with some lovely views. Toilet block at the harbour was locked while I was  there, there is a tap on the side of the building with a bin on the site.

On the day of our stay Friday we had a visit from the local  and  van which was there till well gone 7 in the evening. It was very popular with the locals.

Will definitely use this site again.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 7, 2020)

brucews said:


> With storm Caira approaching, and Thursday/Friday supposed to be nice, we tripped away westwards for a change on 06/02/20, stopping at Nairn harbour to enjoy the view and lunch, and later a mini shopping experience for Pat at Inverness.
> 
> View attachment 76350
> 
> ...


oh no they are wildcamper,the sign in the window, happy hunting, for space, good on ya. ok.pj. best of luck


----------



## Herman (Mar 8, 2020)

3/3 Southport. We spent Friday night on the old Ainsdale beach entrance.
Then spent Saturday night on the Aire. £10 per night with toilet waste, water and electric if needed. Prebooking is preferred at www.southportpleasureland.com


----------



## brucews (Mar 8, 2020)

Forresbroons said:


> 3/3
> Balintore harbour.
> 
> Stayed here for one day/night, great walks to both the north and south of the harbour with some lovely views. Toilet block at the harbour was locked while I was  there, there is a tap on the side of the building with a bin on the site.
> ...


Good to know about fish & Chip van; we love Balintore too but never saw a van there..


----------



## brucews (Mar 8, 2020)

The weather appeared to be settled for a couple of days so we took off to bimble around the local Moray coast, no point in avoiding the local beauty...  On Thursday 5th March we checked out Portsoy, a previous favourite location when caravaning with the kids when they were younger; the council camp site was always perfect for them, plenty of space, sea to paddle in and fish, proximity of harbour & pub (with log fire), and decent fish & chips.  We drove along the links past the campsite, which may still have been shut for winter, the LU was still available, but the Salmon Bothy had put a car park next to it, and although the Bothy was not open yet, it was full of cars; so we didn't fancy stopping there.  We pushed on to Sands End, another previous favourite with the Caravan, at least the noisy fish machinery appeared to be gone, but there was a height barrier that prevented using the small car park; it would be possible to park up near the old harbour area, but we didn't want to upset any locals on such a beautiful day, so we drove on to Banff to try out CU Banff.  A couple of cars were there when we arrived but it soon emptied, and we pitched for the night enjoying the evening sun going down behind us and clocked up *03/03* for 2020.









Excellent public toilet facilities at the Harbour, open 8am-4pm; no chemical disposal notices due to local sewage system, but indications of council supplied disposal access at the campsite near Boyndie, and a drive over grid for grey water disposal for £8.

On Friday we took in Duff House and a huge scone & coffee at their tea room before setting off to Cullen to spend the night there after getting Chinese food at our favourite take away by the viaduct there, and watching for dolphins down by the coast.  





We did venture out for a walk along the sand beach to Portknockie and back before we picked up our food, so we were pretty ravenous, however when I put the blowers on to the clear the windscreen of the Chinese steam/mist, I discovered that our fan was only blowing on max, the first 3 heater positions were not working; a classic resistor pack fault.  I decided that since we were only about 20 miles from home, the weather was forecast to change on Saturday, and I wanted to watch the rugby, plus fix the heater issue, we just headed home rather than stay the night at Cullen.
Examination of the the wiring and resistor pack the next day indicated that my wife may have been stuffing things under the glove box, which may have dislodged the wiring connector; a cheap fix for a change...


----------



## runnach (Mar 8, 2020)

I am not sure whether this is classed as wildcamping ? Because there is ehu which I find saving me a lot on gas at the moment , perhaps go totally off grid on small cs , sites when it becomes milder ....anyway I am at savilletown marina Dewsbury a caravan club certified site , not sure how strict Gordon is about membership of the cc club ...a working marina with a pub on site and the old stables cafe and bistro. The approach to the site is unusual because it is right bang in the centre of an industrial estate ,,,,,the site is located as such that it offers walks totally off road on greenways as far as Bradford, or Wakefield in the other direction ....ideal overnight stop or weekend location ...5 miles max from the m1 about the same from the M62

Anyone considering this location with ringing first due to the marina having events from time to time


----------



## Herman (Mar 8, 2020)

channa said:


> I am not sure whether this is classed as wildcamping ? Because there is ehu which I find saving me a lot on gas at the moment , perhaps go totally off grid on small cs , sites when it becomes milder ....anyway I am at savilletown marina Dewsbury a caravan club certified site , not sure how strict Gordon is about membership of the cc club ...a working marina with a pub on site and the old stables cafe and bistro. The approach to the site is unusual because it is right bang in the centre of an industrial estate ,,,,,the site is located as such that it offers walks totally off road on greenways as far as Bradford, or Wakefield in the other direction ....ideal overnight stop or weekend location ...5 miles max from the m1 about the same from the M62
> 
> Anyone considering this location with ringing first due to the marina having events from time to time


 Hi Channa, was this your 2/2 or 3/3


----------



## Herman (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry this is late, it's been a busy week.
Campervanannie 2/2
Jillygumbo 2/2
Forresbroons 2/2
Brucews 2/2
Herman 2/2
Nabsim 2/2
Wheelie 2/2
Cass 2/2
Cie 2/2
Silverweed 1/2
Landoboguy 1/2
Iqofafish 1/2
Asterix 1/2
John Climber 1/2
Channa ?
Chris jones 1/2
Wildbill 1/2

If I've missed any one or made a mistake let me know and I will edit, same for late posters, just post when you can and I will edit.


----------



## Cie (Mar 8, 2020)

3/3. Back on the road after a month sitting out the storms staying with family in Hertfordshire.  We took advantage of being south to buy replacement batteries in London so we can stay off grid a bit more having had to find quite a few sites for hookup to get through the winter.  Now heading back up to Scotland hopefully and on the way so far have had two nights at two different canals: last night the CR near Denton on the Grantham canal (lovely towpath for a run or dog walk) and tonight the Sheffield and South Yorkshire in the CU at Barnby Dun accompanied by a few youngsters who like sitting in cars playing music loudly but otherwise seem harmless enough!


----------



## runnach (Mar 8, 2020)

Herman said:


> Hi Channa, was this your 2/2 or 3/3


2/2 and still here


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 9, 2020)

1st Feb 2020
My local cider farm at st Mabyn bodmin
Wassail night about 200 people food & cider.
Park up in lieu of car park marshalling 
A great night!!!!


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 9, 2020)

1/3/2020
Daughters driveway in Essex for grandsons 1st birthday.
we slept in van, does this count!!!
 1/4/20 we’ll be in France. Bring it on!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 17, 2020)

3/3 might be my last for a while


----------



## Herman (Mar 22, 2020)

With the restrictions on travel I have decided to postpone this post for this month as to not encourage unnecessary travelling. Everyone will get a free pass and we will pick it up again next month if restrictions are lifted. The thread will not be closed so please still add comments and posts.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 22, 2020)

Herman said:


> With the restrictions on travel I have decided to postpone this post for this month as to not encourage unnecessary travelling. Everyone will get a free pass and *we will pick it up again next month if restrictions are lifted*. The thread will not be closed so please still add comments and posts.



Thanks Herman.

However, I also think that under the circumstances, picking this thread up next month will be a miracle!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 22, 2020)

Herman said:


> With the restrictions on travel I have decided to postpone this post for this month as to not encourage unnecessary travelling. Everyone will get a free pass and we will pick it up again next month if restrictions are lifted. The thread will not be closed so please still add comments and posts.


Instead of postponing let’s have photos of wilding on our drives Gardens and back yards because that’s what I’ll be doing when I get stir crazy


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 23, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Instead of postponing let’s have photos of wilding on our drives Gardens and back yards because that’s what I’ll be doing when I get stir crazy


Does that have to be a video of active snoring to be authentic !!!!


----------



## Jillygumbo (Mar 24, 2020)

3/3
The Duke, Bratton for a lovely meal. Not on the apps, but is a lovely level quiet car park in a village. Pub does (or did) beautiful meals. No facilities.
and then
My garden on the 21/3. Think that'll be my favourite campsite for the forseable. Makes a change from the house!


----------



## Jillygumbo (Apr 19, 2020)

4/4 Ourgate has become a favourite of mine. Keep coming back to the same pitch somehow. Can’t post a photo as theyre all on my phone!


----------



## Herman (Apr 19, 2020)

Unfortunately our van is at a storage unit, I called in and checked on it about 2 weeks ago to drain the water tank and that's the last we've see of it and we are missing it, so we cannot camp at Ourgate. We even thought about putting a tent up in the garden for the Great British Camp out, we paid for a pitch but with the garden being on a slope it's not practical, we'd up in the street. If you are fortunate enough to camp on your drive post your pictures and lets keep this thread going.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 20, 2020)

Morning!!


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 20, 2020)

Well this is my April one campfire in the garden and pitch on my drive


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 21, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Well this is my April one campfire in the garden and pitch on my drive
> View attachment 79876View attachment 79877


No this is the garden fire u need!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 21, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> No this is the garden fire u need!!!View attachment 79927


I had the pot version of that but alas after last winter it must have got frost in the fine cracks that had developed over the years and when we lit it earlier this year it fell apart so at the moment it’s washing machine drum.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 21, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I had the pot version of that but alas after last winter it must have got frost in the fine cracks that had developedbover the years and when we lit it earlier this year it fell apart so at the moment it’s washing machine drum.



Same happened to mine years ago Annie.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 24, 2020)

Come on guys April is nearly out you only have to have a cuppa in your van on your drive street or garden


----------



## suneye (Apr 24, 2020)

We're back!  Still stuff to finish but near enough to go when we are allowed out to play.


----------



## linkshouse (Apr 25, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Well this is my April one campfire in the garden and pitch on my drive
> View attachment 79876View attachment 79877


I like the brolly/wind break, what make/where did you buy that please?

Love your wee doggy snuffed up in his bed on his own chair.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 25, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> I like the brolly/wind break, what make/where did you buy that please?
> 
> Love your wee doggy snuffed up in his bed on his own chair.


It’s called a sportsbrella it’s the XL size and they are about £70/£80 eBay a lot of us at meets have them so you can sit out if it’s light wind and rain I love mine I have one for the garden and one in the van.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 15, 2020)

May still in the garden.

June loverly bit of beach mackerel fishing.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 15, 2020)

July was the Hereford meet sorry didn’t take any pictures 
August more mackerel fishing with Edina.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 15, 2020)

September fabulous weather


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 15, 2020)

And tonight’s sunset


----------



## Cie (Sep 15, 2020)

July, a lovely find on the journey for our house move from Bournemouth to Scotland, somewhere near High Wycombe I think.


----------



## Cie (Sep 15, 2020)

August, wild camping on the drive to our new home as we arrived on the Sunday night so couldn’t get keys until the next day. Does this count?


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 16, 2020)

Since we're catching up I'll post a few.

March car park in Kirkwall first outing after finishing the conversion, went over for its MOT. As it turned out this was also that last outing before going into lockdown. We were chuffed to bit   
View attachment 86570


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 16, 2020)

May: During lockdown this one but had to make and emergency visit to the hospital, ferry trip for us from Westray to Kirkwall so ended up staying the night in the car park in Kirkwall.


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 16, 2020)

July: Ferry restrictions lifted and first trip away. Limited ourselves to Orkney Mainland as we still don't "trust" Scotland mainland to be safe yet


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 16, 2020)

August: Finally made it to Scottish mainland and a tour down the West Highlands


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 17, 2020)

Another September view from my van.


----------



## brucews (Sep 17, 2020)

Well done those that have started entering their wildcamps etc, we haven't been recording anything because we understood the 'challenge' was paused for this year, but it is good to see fellow members still getting out and about.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 17, 2020)

It will definitely be a challenge, especially as it seems whole sections of the country will be sporadically going into 'local lockdowns'.

Well done to all those still managing to safely get around and about


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 17, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It will definitely be a challenge, especially as it seems whole sections of the country will be sporadically going into 'local lockdowns'.
> 
> Well done to all those still managing to safely get around and about


Oi Goosey keep your political Covid rubbish out of the thread it’s a Brexit , Covid, politics free zone this is my happy place.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry   

Just trying to encourage y'all to keep on doing what you like doing best

Not that you need any encouragement ...


----------



## suneye (Sep 19, 2020)

Spent most of June and July in my van next to my house as my daughter was shielding and I was was working.  Aug we found some lovely new places avoiding the coast and looking for shade.  Must get back into the habit of taking photos


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 19, 2020)

Our only trip out this year in new (to us) van. Derbyshire early August.

Had planned to get away a lot more after that on short local-ish trips, but van is still stuck in lock up at garage waiting for a handbrake cable to be altered and returned from Swansea for its MOT...  

Star Circle, Wirksworth, August 2020


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 20, 2020)

We’re off!

I think I mentioned elsewhere that we planned to get to Scotland Mainland next week, then pootle down towards Inverness.

We were due to leave on Monday but it is forecast to get a bit windy by then and the ferry from Westray to Kirkwall can be a bit exciting in high winds so we managed to get an earlier booking and came over last night.

As for wild camp a month, here is us last night. Regular spot or us so I’m sure I will have posted it before, but it’s September we slept there so it’s our first submission for this month.




As you can see it was a tad misty!

We over at Skail just now, we may stop here or move on to one of other many spots on Orkney Mainland.


----------



## Nightwalker (Sep 20, 2020)

Just found the thread and after our first week away this year off-grid wilding in Wales thought I'd post our nightstop at Strata Florida...we did a week of castles and monasteries/cathedrals.
Now decided to do a week every month doing much the same.....next month is Romans in the Brecon Beacons!!


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 22, 2020)

We stayed here last night. It was convenient with a toilet block next to the car park. Although we went out and about during the day we actually ended up spending two nights there. This is not something we would normally do as we like to keep travelling but because we came over here sooner than planned we are stuck here till this evening.




First thing this morning this little van turned up and a chap got out in a dressing gown! Odd I thought then he strolled down to the beach for a swim. It’s drizzling, cold and the sea here is alway very cold! Each to their own.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 13, 2020)

October’s wild camps











although tso of those pics are taken from the campsite I was stuck on for 6 days.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh and this is today’s + tonight’s stop I got the last coveted seafront space.


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice quiet spot near the sea.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the pics and posts. Keep them coming


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 15, 2020)

Moved further South this is my last night and my last view we for a couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 15, 2020)

Ha ha, could help myself! Our usual spot in Kirkwall (I think this parking space should have our name on it).

We came over to Kirkwall for me to have an Aortic Anurism scan (or something like that). All done, all okay - don’t the come back again!

Fish and chips for tea shortly, then settle down and listen to an audio book. Ferry back to Westray first thing in the morn.




The weather has turned very nice now after a wet, Misty morning.

Edit: Couldn’t help myself...


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 15, 2020)

This is my sunset tonight


----------



## Herman (Oct 15, 2020)

It's good to see this thread firing back up again. Since coming out of lockdown we have been making up for lost time. Because of the anti wildcamping atmosphere we started in earnest with a couple one night pub stops.

July, the view from the Winking Man in Derbyshire.
August, The Craven Heffer in Skipton.
Then we did a couple of forward thinking council carparks in mid August, we did Lytham St Anne's for £5 followed by Fleetwood again for a £5 or £7 (hard to remember when you pay by phone and not coins).
Gaining confidence again we ventured up to Dumfries and Galloway for a week of wild camping at last, plus a stop on the quay for a £5 donation then recycled the tanks down at the castle for another donation


----------



## Herman (Oct 15, 2020)

I've had to carry on on a 2nd post as the photo's are getting mixed up. After Dumfries and Galloway. A week back at work, then headed over to Norfolk and Suffolk, only to find the council have been very active over there putting up no overnighting signs. So after a night at the Navigation in Derbyshire the rest of the week was a mix of pub stop and council carpark in Norfolk and Suffolk, with only one wild camp in Thetford Forest. Before heading back to Derbyshire for a pub stop near Chatsworth house.


----------



## suneye (Oct 30, 2020)

Managed a few days away enjoying the autumn colours and stormy seas.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 30, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Our only trip out this year in new (to us) van. Derbyshire early August.
> 
> Had planned to get away a lot more after that on short local-ish trips, but van is still stuck in lock up at garage waiting for a handbrake cable to be altered and returned from Swansea for its MOT...
> 
> ...


Looks like coffins in a circle, pagan thing maybe.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 30, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> We stayed here last night. It was convenient with a toilet block next to the car park. Although we went out and about during the day we actually ended up spending two nights there. This is not something we would normally do as we like to keep travelling but because we came over here sooner than planned we are stuck here till this evening.
> 
> View attachment 86772
> First thing this morning this little van turned up and a chap got out in a dressing gown! Odd I thought then he strolled down to the beach for a swim. It’s drizzling, cold and the sea here is alway very cold! Each to their own.
> ...


The sea in GB is only 1c different summer or winter, its when you get out.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 30, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> Nice quiet spot near the sea.
> 
> View attachment 88026


Theres a chap hitting himself on the head with a brick lower left of picture.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 30, 2020)

Todays we trip but home before the bogy men come out.


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 31, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Theres a chap hitting himself on the head with a brick lower left of picture.


Me and my shadow - but no echo


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 31, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Looks like coffins in a circle, pagan thing maybe.



They're stone benches, Trev, each one paid for by different sponsors.

Inside the circle are the various star constellations. 
They light up at night, sealed in LEDs underneath each star in each constellation.


----------



## linkshouse (Nov 17, 2020)

Very quick trip down to Glasgow over the weekend. Overnighted at the CR at Dalrigh. No photos I'm afraid as it was raining a monsoon, wipers on full tilt, all the way down and then for much of the night. Slightly better for the morning journey to the airport to drop my daughter-in-law off (flying to the Phillipines to collect her young son), it was only raining by then but still wipers on either first notch or occasionally, woohoo, just intermittent.

Dropped her off then straight back home, still raining all the way. What a grand weekend.

It's a shame Jen has never seen any of Scotland having flown straight into Kirkwall when she came here last year, and she didn't get to see much of it on this journey either with the rain during the day and much of the journey being in the dark with it getting dark so early. 

The wife cheered me up no end though by keeping me informed as to how nice it was in Westray!


----------



## Cass (Dec 4, 2020)

Drive through Blackpool Illuminations, then a very rainy night a few miles out


----------



## linkshouse (Dec 20, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> Very quick trip down to Glasgow over the weekend. Overnighted at the CR at Dalrigh. No photos I'm afraid as it was raining a monsoon, wipers on full tilt, all the way down and then for much of the night. Slightly better for the morning journey to the airport to drop my daughter-in-law off (flying to the Phillipines to collect her young son), it was only raining by then but still wipers on either first notch or occasionally, woohoo, just intermittent.
> 
> Dropped her off then straight back home, still raining all the way. What a grand weekend.
> 
> ...


Jen and her son arrived "home" over the weekend. How's that for lucky timing! With the new lockdown arrangements the islands will be lifting the "drawbridges" and restricting ferry travel again. We're just so glad to have them here. It is definitely be a major culture shock for Kian, plus a pretty significant temperature change, but he seem happy enough.  They're self isolating at home at the moment but we'll get to meet him in person on Christmas day.

As Gareth (our son) say's, they both had to have negative swab test before boarding in the Phillipines so the actual risk arises from their travels between Glasgow and here.

I mentioned the travel restrictions to the islands but in truth they are reassuring and make us glad we live where we do. It means that travel here is pretty much normal.


----------



## suneye (Apr 18, 2021)

I know this is the wrong year now but sooo glad to be out and about again.  A few days in Somerset enjoying the views and the sunshine.  Three new to us park ups and all good.


----------



## Herman (Apr 18, 2021)

Congratulations on being thee first to report back. We are making a break for it next weekend, just planning on two pub stops. I was wondering who had been away this weekend. We had a short journey up the m61 in the car today and within the first mile I counted 10 motorhomes travelling in the opposite direction, before we had covered 10 miles to our turn off I had to give up counting as it was annoying the missus.


----------



## Herman (Apr 18, 2021)

suneye said:


> I know this is the wrong year now but sooo glad to be out and about again.  A few days in Somerset enjoying the views and the sunshine.  Three new to us park ups and all good. View attachment 96445View attachment 96446View attachment 96447View attachment 96448



I have just started the 2021 wild camp a month thread, will you do us the honour of copy and pasting this into the new thread.


----------



## BigDave (Apr 19, 2021)

3 nights at Lyndon Top, meeting up with long not seen friends. 
not wild camping, but great to meet up again.
Then off next week to Hampshire and Dorset.
any overnight suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 19, 2021)

We had a bit of a mini meet in Kent last week fab time


----------

